# Venting



## Hopeful_81 (May 27, 2010)

I think TTC has ruined my sex life. 
We use to have sex all the time now we can go months without it. It is driving me crazy!! I tryed talking to him and that just made him mad. I tryed taking a more active role and that just left me very very fustrated:banghead:. I want my marriage back the way it was. I can live without kids if it means I can have my sex life back. I feel so lonely and it really hurts to feel like the next man that show me any attention may get more than what I really should give him, just b/c I can't get my H to have sex with me. I am afraid and saden at the thought of what I might do if this goes on for much longer. 
Well thanks you letting me vent.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

What is TTC?? What is his reasons when you talked to him about it for not wanting sex?


----------



## ASZ (May 24, 2010)

TTC is Trying to conceive. Why you do go months without it? If TTC, you should be doing it every month? In fact you should be having it more frequently?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with ASZ, if you are TTC then you would be having sex more often. Am I missing something???


----------



## PeasNCarrots (Apr 5, 2010)

When TTC you actually want to try to narrow down the most likely days that you may ovulate and then only have sex during those days, the more sex the lower the sperm count, so you want to try to only have sex on those 3 days most likely to concieve, let the sperm count climb during the time when you are not likely to be ovulating. I have had 5 miscarriages and 2 full term children.... trust me I learned everything I could, was even willing to stand on my head after sex! lol.


----------



## PeasNCarrots (Apr 5, 2010)

oops! hit post before I was done..... As for the going without sex for months, theres something else going on. Is your H working? Highly stressed? Depressed? There are sooooooo many things it could be. I know its frustrating when trying to communicate with someone who just gets angry when they dont want to talk about sex, and as an unresolved issue that is important to you it becomes something that you are constantly thinking about. Just try to go slow. Maybe just ask if he is still attracted to you and then just drop the subject. Dont make it a long drawn out discussion. Watch him in the morning, "Got Wood?" Maybe he is having his own "issues" and men have a hard time admitting that, its an ego thing. As long as you both still love eachother then try to be patient. I know its hard, I just came off a 15 month dry spell..... but isnt it worth the wait?


----------

